# 36 year old male seeks female with poor eyesight



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm totally hot... trust me


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

hi.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

ANCIENT said:


> hi.


I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I am baffled by this thread.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Lateralus said:


> I am baffled by this thread.


I'm basically looking for a woman who won't be able to see how hideous I am.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

jchildr said:


> Lateralus said:
> 
> 
> > I am baffled by this thread.
> ...


Lol, I got that part of it. I meant the second and third posts.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^

[youtube:2742l9hb]IcgfdtkcIW0[/youtube:2742l9hb]


----------



## Fluffy Bunny Feet (Aug 21, 2008)

Is that you in the avatar :b ?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Fluffy Bunny Feet said:


> Is that you in the avatar :b ?


If only I looked that good :sigh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

When Im alone in my room sometimes I stare at the wall
And in the back of my mind I hear my conscience call
Telling me I need a girl whos as sweet as a dove
For the first time in my life, I see I need love
There I was giggling about the games
That I had played with many hearts, and Im not saying no names
Then the thought occured, tear drops made my eyes burn
As I said to myself look what youve done to her
I can feel it inside, I cant explain how it feels
All I know is that Ill never dish another raw deal
Playing make believe pretending that Im true
Holding in my laugh as I say that I love you
Saying amor kissing you on the ear
Whispering I love you and Ill always be here
Although I often reminsce I cant believe that I found
A desire for true love floating around
Inside my soul because my soul is cold
One half of me deserves to be this way till Im old
But the other half needs affection and joy
And the warmth that is created by a girl and a boy
I need love


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I know you didn't just drop some LL Cool J lyrics in my thread


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Im gonna knock you out, Momma said knock you out.






Sorry couldn't contain myself.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Dear jchildr,

I haven't found my glasses in the last three days. 

Sincerely,
Perfectionist.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> Dear jchildr,
> 
> I haven't found my glasses in the last three days.
> 
> ...


Woohoo! Now's my chance. I gotta strike while the iron's hot.

Uhm, How do I do this now? Oh! I know!

What's happenin', Hot Stuff?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Swoon! Fawn! Girly sigh!

I can't see where you are without my glasses, but wherever you are, I'm yours!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> Swoon! Fawn! Girly sigh!
> 
> I can't see where you are without my glasses, but wherever you are, I'm yours!


This is like dating Velma from Scooby Doo. 
I just hafta make sure you never find those glasses.
*kicks your glasses wayyyyy under the sofa*

Now, where were we :-D


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

There's a sofa around here? Man, I _really_ need those glasses.

Although, when you've got a guy going around calling you hot stuff, how important is proper vision, really?

Not very!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> There's a sofa around here? Man, I _really_ need those glasses.
> 
> Although, when you've got a guy going around calling you hot stuff, how important is proper vision, really?
> 
> Not very!


Yeah why don't you have a seat on the sofa and I'll make us a drink
*bowchickabowbow*


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

There's a sofa here _and_ a bar? AND a stereo that plays corny seduction music?

Wow, I missed all of that without my glasses. Maybe you're right, maybe I'm just better off sitting on this sofa you claim there is. You really know best, it seems.

Uh, where is it, exactly?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> There's a sofa here _and_ a bar? AND a stereo that plays corny seduction music?
> 
> Wow, I missed all of that without my glasses. Maybe you're right, maybe I'm just better off sitting on this sofa you claim there is. You really know best, it seems.
> 
> Uh, where is it, exactly?


It's right here *pats lap* :-D


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Haha woahhh, where's that corny bowchickawowow music when you need it?

Though I can barely see, I predict some serious banning of this thread pretty quickly. 

I just hope when we all get kicked out someone remembers to bring my glasses.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> Haha woahhh, where's that corny bowchickawowow music when you need it?
> 
> Though I can barely see, I predict some serious banning of this thread pretty quickly.
> 
> I just hope when we all get kicked out someone remembers to bring my glasses.


Oh well, It was fun while it lasted 

Here's your glasses.
Run if you must :sigh


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I can see!

Does this mean I have to find Shaggy and Scooby and solve the mystery all by myself? Again?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> I can see!
> 
> Does this mean I have to find Shaggy and Scooby and solve the mystery all by myself? Again?


Well first Shag and Scoob have to "pull a Homer" and inadvertently catch the bad guy.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ah, gotcha.

I never watched Scooby Doo as a kid so my knowledge was limited to their names, and that Velma pretty much figured everything out, ever.

I don't wear orange much though, so this whole Velma comparison thing might be a bit problemesque.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> Ah, gotcha.
> 
> I never watched Scooby Doo as a kid so my knowledge was limited to their names, and that Velma pretty much figured everything out, ever.
> 
> I don't wear orange much though, so this whole Velma comparison thing might be a bit problemesque.


Oh yeah? What _are_ you wearing? 
Er, i mean, what color do you normally wear most?


----------



## Coward (Jul 19, 2008)

:clap

[youtube:xkn4vrgx]LjmrNM5lDzI[/youtube:xkn4vrgx]
:boogie


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I never meant to cause you any sorrow.
I never meant to cause you any pain.
I only wanted to one time see you laughing.
I only wanted to see you laughing in the purple rain.

Purple rain, Purple rain


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I have to say that blonde pug is awesome;-)


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Bon said:


> I have to say that blonde pug is awesome;-)


He's not my friend anymore. 
I lost him to my ex during our divorce :*(


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

jchildr said:


> He's not my friend anymore.
> I lost him to my ex during our divorce :*(


AHHHHHHHHHHH, I HATE that! I had this pillow "We stay together for the sake of the dog." Mine had to stay behind too, I'll never forget that. I'm not bitter, well, nah;-) I just wish I could have had MY dog.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Did you fix your thing yet;-)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jinkies! :lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Bon said:


> Did you fix your thing yet;-)


I think I did. Play around with it and see if it works :-D


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

jchildr said:


> I think I did. Play around with it and see if it works :-D


Darn! Your quick! :idea


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Down boy!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

amocholes said:


> down boy!


lol


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

jchildr said:


> lol


I kinda took that as a cute que;-) I didn't think that was Don the Dom :whip Wait....... Now I know how Don's mind works.....Tsk, Tsk, in the gutter;-)

Moi.....Was talking about your sense of humor, if he read more into it........That's probably your fault;-) :um

I'm gonna come over....., and check out your thing now.

And, I'm talking about going over to your site ( and checking out his message page, yeah, that's it;-)


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Bon said:


> I'm gonna come over....., and check out your thing now.


Well, I'm glad _someone's_ interested in checking out my thing


----------

